# 9mm / 380 goof



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I ended up loading a 9mm round in a .380 case yesterday.

The case was labeled 9mm on the head, its just not _that_ 9mm. The case even tried to warn me while I was loading it by jumping out of my press. I picked it up, looked at it, and read the 9mm on the head, then finished crimping the round, not realizing the case was just a bit too short.

Anyone ever shot one one of those?

I guess I better go pull the :smt076thing.

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Go shoot it and give us a report when you're able. :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

It's not the bullet, but the powder that will get you!:smt082 I've loaded 115 gr bullets in 380 cases, but I used a 380 load for it not a 9mm load.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get yourself a Bryco-Jennings .380 and tie it to a fence post. Then tie a string about 25yds long to the trigger and pull.:smt082Big Bang.:anim_lol:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've decided to wrap it up and send it to Charlie as a Christmas gift. :smt033

WM


----------

